# [SOLVED] sshd_config nie jest czytany

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, probuje np zablokowac logowanie sie na roota i nie moge. Zawartosc samego /etc/ssh wyglada tak: 

```
vps-soban ~ # ls -all /etc/ssh/

total 176K

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K Aug  9 15:33 ./

drwxr-xr-x 67 root root 4.0K Aug  9 15:34 ../

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 134K Aug  9 15:33 moduli

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1.6K Aug  9 15:33 ssh_config

-rw-------  1 root root  668 May 13 00:59 ssh_host_dsa_key

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  604 May 13 00:59 ssh_host_dsa_key.pub

-rw-------  1 root root  227 May 13 00:59 ssh_host_ecdsa_key

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  176 May 13 00:59 ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub

-rw-------  1 root root 1.7K May 13 00:59 ssh_host_rsa_key

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  396 May 13 00:59 ssh_host_rsa_key.pub

-rw-------  1 root root 3.8K Aug  9 15:29 sshd_config
```

Chce w zasadzie odblokowac dwie funkcje w nim mianowicie (sshd_config):

```
PermitRootLogin no

RSAAuthentication yes
```

A i jeszcze:

```
eix openssh

[I] net-misc/openssh

     Available versions:  5.5_p1-r2 5.6_p1-r2 (~)5.7_p1-r1 5.8_p1-r1 (~)5.8_p2 (~)5.8_p2-r1 (~)5.9_p1-r3 5.9_p1-r4 (~)6.0_p1 (~)6.0_p1-r1{tbz2} {{X X509 (+)hpn kerberos ldap libedit pam selinux skey static tcpd}}

     Installed versions:  6.0_p1-r1{tbz2}(15:50:58 08/09/12)(hpn kerberos pam tcpd -X -X509 -ldap -libedit -selinux -skey -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.openssh.org/

     Description:         Port of OpenBSD's free SSH release
```

Po zresetowaniu uslugi (/etc/init.d/sshd restart), nie widze zadnej reakcji czy wciagniecia opcji przez usluge (nadal moge na roota sie zalogowac i klucze nie dzialaja). W czym powinienem problemu szykac?

----------

## grzywka18

"probuje np zablokowac logowanie sie na roota" != "PermitRootLogin yes"

Ustaw na no

----------

## soban_

tak, probowalem juz z tym - jakby nadal konfigu nie wciagalo, "yes" dalem przez glupote u gory : P bo probowalem czy z tym podziala zamiast "no", w kazdym badz razie juz tak probowalem

//edit

Dobra po wywalniu openssh i zainstalowaniu na nowo trybi - juz nie da sie polaczyc z rootem. Problem jeszcze takowy mam, z kluczem mianowicie. Po lokalu jak kopiuje no .ssh/id_dsa.pub do .ssh/authorized_keys ladnie smiga (ssh user@127.0.0.1 -p 2323) jednak gdy probuje zdalnie sie polaczyc z tym samym kluczem - ssh user@ip-zewnetrzne -p23232 to za kazdym razem prosi mnie o haslo. Gdzie moge szukac przyczyny? Z kodowaniem juz patrzylem, wszedzie jest takie samo. Robilem wg tego http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/keychain-guide.xml i dupa : /

----------

## SlashBeast

A pewny jestes, ze ten klucz jest uzywany badz ssh-agent? Wlacz verbose/debug w sshd i patrz w logi czy oferujesz jakis klucz ssh.

----------

## soban_

Tak, sprawdzalem - nie wiem jak to wyjasnic, po wywaleniu usera - skopiowaniu zawartosci home, zmienieniu jego nazwy nadaniu chowna smiga. Kurcze probowalem na tyle sposobow i nie szlo tego ruszyc z roznych ipikow, dopiero pomoglo wywalenie usera i stworzenie nowego.

----------

## SlashBeast

Czyli mogla byc to wina albo uprawnien do .ssh albo to authorized_keys, nie moga byc world readable.

----------

## soban_

Tak, ale probowalem mu dawac takie same uprawnienia jak na dzialajacych wliaczac w to 777 z -R.

----------

